# My first coral and a question already.



## jmen25701 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a xenia from my LFS. He took it off a large piece in his display tank. I used a rubberband as he had instructed and attached it to a small piece of live rock. I placed it in the tank 2 days later it split in 2. One piece was stuck to the original rock the other piece was away from it. I got another piece of live rock and attached the unattached piece to it. Everything seemed ok. Yesterday they had both apparently came off of the rock they were on and had (somehow) moved to the other end of the tank. They were attached and out and pulsing. They were longer and more extended than I had ever seen them. My question: Is this normal for them to just "get up and move"? Should I leave them where they are, assuming they found where they want to be?

Thank you all for the great advise I have received so far.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL. They are a living creature. You might have slipped the rubber band on to tight, and that is my guess as to how they managed to get out, or was to loose, one of the 2. But, no worries, if they are open and extended, they are happy where they are, no need to ruffle their feathers anymore.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

get used to that thing spreading.


----------

